# My newest creation



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I made a scarf from a book pattern but it was very 'tight' and made a stiff, heavy design. It occurred to me to do it differently and put this up to see if anyone wants to try it. Later I will post a pic when it gets a little longer. I'm using Simply Soft yarn in white this time.

Delicate Mock Cable Scarf 

#8 needles work well......cast on 47 sts
Row 1...K2, *P3, K3, P1, K3, repeat from * to last 2, K2
(Fnt) 2...P2, *K3, P3, K1, P3, repeat from * to last 2, P2 
(Bck) 3...K2, *P3, K3, P1, K3, repeat from * to last 2,K2
(Fnt) 4...P2, *slp1, K2, psov, P3, K1, P3, rep to last 2,P2
(Bck) 5...K2, *P1, YO, P1, K3, P1, K3, rep to last 2, K2

Be sure to knit YO's as a stitch (makes the hole in cable)
Go back and repeat rows 2,3,4,5 to desired length ending with row 3, Bind off. Add fringe at end of cable designs if desired. 
I'm doing it in white which reminds me of sides of a wedding cake. Hence the name 'delicate'.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'm going to give this a try when I'm done making my first pair of socks. Thanks.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. I'll try it soon. Got a few things going right now so better not start another project this evening LoL. No matter how tempting!!


----------



## ljwilliams755 (Nov 27, 2011)

sounds nice - I've been wanting to try to knit the mock cables. thanks!
Linda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

psov?? Maybe you meant psso? If not, then what?

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/knit.html


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I couldn't resist. I just did a small swatch, into the fourth repeat. I like the composition of this pattern and will definitely use it to make a scarf. But i'm also likely to incorporate it into a hat. 

There is a question about the "psov". I did a psso which works well. I slipped the stitch with the yarn in the back, knitwise, knit2, psso.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I write the terms I think will not be confusing...Passover...psov is just as easy as psso.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I would edit this if I could to psso....sorry if I threw anyone with my own term...doesn't seem that hard to figure out. You just slide one stitch to the other needle...knit the next two stitches and pull the one slipped over them both. Very plain and simple. When I tried this on the original piece I kept trying to K2tog...then realized you don't need to do that...it would decrease the number of sts.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Livvy said:


> I made a scarf from a book pattern but it was very 'tight' and made a stiff, heavy design. It occurred to me to do it differently and put this up to see if anyone wants to try it. Later I will post a pic when it gets a little longer. I'm using Simply Soft yarn in white this time.
> 
> Delicate Mock Cable Scarf
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern . Will try it soon.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I will be sure to try it out, thank you


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Livvy, I'll have to try this out when a few of these WIP are out of the way. I copied and pasted to a word document program...psov simple to change to psso.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

am always looking for quick and simple scarfs.this sounds just like one. thank you.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Livvy said:


> I made a scarf from a book pattern but it was very 'tight' and made a stiff, heavy design. It occurred to me to do it differently and put this up to see if anyone wants to try it. Later I will post a pic when it gets a little longer. I'm using Simply Soft yarn in white this time.
> 
> Delicate Mock Cable Scarf
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see your picture.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Livvy said:


> I write the terms I think will not be confusing...Passover...psov is just as easy as psso.


There is a reason for the relatively standardized abbreviations used in most knitting patterns aimed at English-speaking knitters. It makes it easier for others to follow another's written instructions. If the pattern writer throws in non-standard abbreviations, then it helps those who wish to knit it to include an explanation of that non-standard abbreviation.

For what it's worth, there's actually a history of how the phrase 'pass slipped stitch over' morphed into psso. If you read patterns printed over a hundred years ago, there weren't any abbreviations. As publishers looked for a way to save money, abbreviations began to enter the knitter's language - much to the consternation of new knitters! (I remember struggling to decipher the meanings of all those new abbreviations the first time I tried to make something from a pattern!) It didn't happen overnight that 'knit 1' became 'k.1', then 'k 1' and today 'k1'. Today, it uses only two characters and no spaces; written in full, it's a total of five characters and one space. All of the other abbreviations came about in the same way, slowly and over time. Eventually, the Craft Yarn Council began efforts to standardize them.

With the lack of limitations offered by the internet, _some_ patterns are now written out in full again. They are usually aimed at absolute beginners - those for whom the sea of abbreviations is intimidating. (Possibly, they are also written by beginning designers.) One of my basic learn-to books offers one pattern (each knit and crochet) written twice. Once with no abbreviations and once abbreviated. With abbreviations, it's one side of one page; without it's three pages.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't expect a dissertation on knitting terms from you or anyone. I just wanted to share with a group of people who enjoy knitting, something I worked out for myself. Please excuse my blunder and get off the subject for heaven's sake!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Livvy said:


> I didn't expect a dissertation on knitting terms from you or anyone. I just wanted to share with a group of people who enjoy knitting, something I worked out for myself. Please excuse my blunder and get off the subject for heaven's sake!


  Sorry. I didn't intend to offend. Please, accept my sincere apology.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Livvy said:


> I didn't expect a dissertation on knitting terms from you or anyone. I just wanted to share with a group of people who enjoy knitting, something I worked out for myself. Please excuse my blunder and get off the subject for heaven's sake!


Whoa, Livvy! It may seem like a dissertation to you and you seem to have taken it as a criticism. Jessica-Jean was merely imparting some of her vast knowledge, that the majority of us on this forum, really appreciate. I, for one, did not know the abbreviation story and I am sure there are a good few out there, who didn't know either. To attack JJ like that, is just not on. Perhaps a better response would have been, 'Gee thanks Jessica-Jean, I wasn't aware of this and I have learnt something new'
I will be trying your pattern as it looks interesting and I thank you for sharing it.
Take care


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry. I didn't intend to offend. Please, accept my sincere apology.


Oops, my foot! Jessica-Jean, you did nothing wrong. I think, perhaps Livvy may be having a bad day.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you Jessica Jean for the history of knitting abbreviations. It does make it much easier as long as you understand what they mean.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jessica Jean has a wealth of knowledge when it comes to knitting and she is always willing to share. I have never ever seen her intentionally try to offend anyone. I loved reading her history of how the knitting terminology came into being. I have a book entitled "A living Mystery - The International Art & History of Crochet." It was written by Annie Louise Potter (former owner of Annie's Attic). I love reading the history about how things came about. It is nice when people share some of that history with us. Thank you Jessica Jean.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds good. Would love to see the picture.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, you might say a bad week...however, it seemed an 'over the top' effort to correct my inadequate set of directions. I had already explained my error and apologized. I tend to forget this isn't like FB where it's more one on one conversations. A forum is different and I'm unaccustomed to it. It was 5am and I couldn't sleep so I was trying to give my own directions which is no problem for me but maybe others wouldn't understand them. Again...sorry I was 'out of the box' in my efforts. Just took a picture of the work as it is so far.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry. I didn't intend to offend. Please, accept my sincere apology.


Always happy to learn. You have always been more than gracious. Thanks for all your assistance and sharing of knowledge.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks lovely!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There is a reason for the relatively standardized abbreviations used in most knitting patterns aimed at English-speaking knitters. It makes it easier for others to follow another's written instructions. If the pattern writer throws in non-standard abbreviations, then it helps those who wish to knit it to include an explanation of that non-standard abbreviation.
> 
> For what it's worth, there's actually a history of how the phrase 'pass slipped stitch over' morphed into psso. If you read patterns printed over a hundred years ago, there weren't any abbreviations. As publishers looked for a way to save money, abbreviations began to enter the knitter's language - much to the consternation of new knitters! (I remember struggling to decipher the meanings of all those new abbreviations the first time I tried to make something from a pattern!) It didn't happen overnight that 'knit 1' became 'k.1', then 'k 1' and today 'k1'. Today, it uses only two characters and no spaces; written in full, it's a total of five characters and one space. All of the other abbreviations came about in the same way, slowly and over time. Eventually, the Craft Yarn Council began efforts to standardize them.
> 
> With the lack of limitations offered by the internet, _some_ patterns are now written out in full again. They are usually aimed at absolute beginners - those for whom the sea of abbreviations is intimidating. (Possibly, they are also written by beginning designers.) One of my basic learn-to books offers one pattern (each knit and crochet) written twice. Once with no abbreviations and once abbreviated. With abbreviations, it's one side of one page; without it's three pages.


THANK YOU Jessica Jean for sharing the above information...and THANK YOU for taking the time to do so.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry. I didn't intend to offend. Please, accept my sincere apology.


Jessica-Jean, I, for one, appreciate your explanation of the evolution of abbreviations and was actually confused by the abbreviations listed in the posted question. Learning something new is enlightening no matter how experienced one may be. And I think the background is fascinating. Of course...printing economies! Ciao for now and have a restful night all....


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Just looked at your knit sample Livvy, very pretty, very delicate. Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, Thank you for the info, it was very interesting. I've been knitting for 40+ years and never knew there was such a thing as a Craft Yarn Council, but bookmarked your link for future use.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Tove said:


> Just looked at your knit sample Livvy, very pretty, very delicate. Thanks so much for the pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice scarf pattern. Please let us know how much yarn was used when you finish. I have some of the same yarn I would like to use once you have an idea of the ounces needed. 

I too like JJ's comments.


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

As for me and my passion for knitting, I welcome all information on the subject. You shoulc learn something every day...and I am so grateful for all you KP subscribers for sharing your knowledge so generously. You all enrich my life.
Thank you!


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

It's really up to the individual how much yarn they want to use. I find that 1 skein of Soft Secret will do a nice size, even with fringe added. It isn't real wide or heavy so one is enough for most of the scarves I make.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Livvy said:


> I made a scarf from a book pattern but it was very 'tight' and made a stiff, heavy design. It occurred to me to do it differently and put this up to see if anyone wants to try it. Later I will post a pic when it gets a little longer. I'm using Simply Soft yarn in white this time.
> 
> Delicate Mock Cable Scarf
> 
> ...


I just tried this because it sounded interesting - and easy, but I'm confused. You say to cast on 47 stitches, but with the 2 stitches on each end and a 10 stitch repeat I get 44 stitches with 3 left over. What am I not getting?


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't tell without seeing your work but I just counted out the first row and there are 47sts...
First 2 is border edge, next 3 Ps are setting up the sts for the cable pattern, next three Ks are setting up the space between the patterns then a single P and three more Ks and so on until you have five sets of 3/Ps will be the five cables but remember, the first row is only done once. From there you are doing the rows 2,3,4,5 over each time and each row begins and ends with two sts as a small border. Of course if you wanted to expand and do 4 sts instead, it wouldn't be a problem. If you write down that first row you will see it. I'll do it for you.

KK,PPP,KKK,P,KKK,PPP,KKK,P,KKK,PPP,KKK,P,KKK,PPP,KKK,P,KKK,PPP,KK

That's row 1 and just the foundation for the rest of the rows. Hope that helps


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the error is in the way I showed the sts in the next four rows...there has to be a set of three Ps just before the last two Knit sts. It was hard recognize that in writing it on here. So sorry. I will have to correct my own and then I will know how to write it on here. I just knit the sts I have on the needle and know what to do without following it too closely. They are basically done so that they look right on the front side so maybe that will help you. If it is a knit on the front, it's a purl on the back...just the slipped and YO rows differ in the way you handle it. You never have to have anything on one side change the way the other side is formed. Sorry for the confusion. I've never done this for someone else before.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Livvy said:


> I think the error is in the way I showed the sts in the next four rows...there has to be a set of three Ps just before the last two Knit sts. It was hard recognize that in writing it on here. So sorry. I will have to correct my own and then I will know how to write it on here. I just knit the sts I have on the needle and know what to do without following it too closely. They are basically done so that they look right on the front side so maybe that will help you. If it is a knit on the front, it's a purl on the back...just the slipped and YO rows differ in the way you handle it. You never have to have anything on one side change the way the other side is formed. Sorry for the confusion. I've never done this for someone else before.


Gotya! Now I see how it should work, will give it another go. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

You were right! I had to go back to my document and correct it. So Sorry! In the repeats...I should have put to repeat 3x, then do the first part of 3 sts if it was a K3 then do it again and purl 2....if it was a P3, do it again and knit 2. You should end up with a cable set right after the first 2 sts on the row and at the end just before the last 2 sts. I'm so sorry to mess you up like that. Now how to correct it for everyone else. (embarrassed!)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Livvy said:


> ... Now how to correct it for everyone else. (embarrassed!)


If by 'everyone else', you mean those who're still 'watching' this topic, then by posting the corrected version here on this topic. Guess you'll have to do the same on the Facebook page too.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I have rewritten it for myself and also reposted (with apology) for making such a glaring error...hope it helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Livvy said:


> I have rewritten it for myself and also reposted (with apology) for making such a glaring error...hope it helps.


Corrected version at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242498-1.html


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Is that a 9 + 2 st. repeat?


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There is a reason for the relatively standardized abbreviations used in most knitting patterns aimed at English-speaking knitters. It makes it easier for others to follow another's written instructions. If the pattern writer throws in non-standard abbreviations, then it helps those who wish to knit it to include an explanation of that non-standard abbreviation.
> 
> For what it's worth, there's actually a history of how the phrase 'pass slipped stitch over' morphed into psso. If you read patterns printed over a hundred years ago, there weren't any abbreviations. As publishers looked for a way to save money, abbreviations began to enter the knitter's language - much to the consternation of new knitters! (I remember struggling to decipher the meanings of all those new abbreviations the first time I tried to make something from a pattern!) It didn't happen overnight that 'knit 1' became 'k.1', then 'k 1' and today 'k1'. Today, it uses only two characters and no spaces; written in full, it's a total of five characters and one space. All of the other abbreviations came about in the same way, slowly and over time. Eventually, the Craft Yarn Council began efforts to standardize them.
> 
> With the lack of limitations offered by the internet, _some_ patterns are now written out in full again. They are usually aimed at absolute beginners - those for whom the sea of abbreviations is intimidating. (Possibly, they are also written by beginning designers.) One of my basic learn-to books offers one pattern (each knit and crochet) written twice. Once with no abbreviations and once abbreviated. With abbreviations, it's one side of one page; without it's three pages.


I'm amazed by your vast knowledge Jessica-Jean! In the short time I have been a member of this group I have learned so much from you. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

9 plus 2? What is that? sorry.....no idea what you are referring to?????


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

your pattern repeat,


----------

